# is my female sev a rotkeil?



## HiImSean (Apr 5, 2007)

i purchased her about a year ago. she was in a separate tank from green severums. now that she's matured, she doesn't look like a green severum. could she be a rotkeil? Her body is very blue and even though you can't really tell in the pics, she has red behind her head


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Tough one for me ... pics 1 and 3 she looks like a normal turquoise sev ... but in pics 2 and 4, you can see what looks like an orangish bar behind the head that while faint, is the same pattern as rotties ...

Will let rottie owners pipe up though.


----------



## blairo1 (May 7, 2006)

Looks Rotkeil to me....

That's my .02c anyhow.


----------



## Nathan43 (Jul 9, 2007)

If it's a rotkeil, it will be beautiful. I have 3 and none have that blue tint like yours, but everything else looks rotkeil to me...
Nice fish.


----------



## justhooked (Jul 31, 2008)

I want one! How big of a tank do you need to keep one or pair of those?


----------



## Nathan43 (Jul 9, 2007)

I would say 55-75 for a pair, if you want them to be with others like rams etc, not sure.


----------



## justhooked (Jul 31, 2008)

Gotta start working on my husband for another tank!


----------



## HiImSean (Apr 5, 2007)

my pair are in a 55g. they are still kinda small, the male is 6" and she is 5ish. there are a few tankmates but the sevs will have the 55g to themselves soon. when they aren't breeding there is plenty of room and plenty of filtration


----------



## justhooked (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks for the info


----------



## Nathan43 (Jul 9, 2007)

This is what my small rotkeils look like so you can compare.


----------



## HiImSean (Apr 5, 2007)

this was her back in january, about 2 months after i got her.


----------



## AnDr3w (Oct 22, 2007)

Maybe a hybrid of the two?


----------



## HiImSean (Apr 5, 2007)

here's another picture of my ambiguous severum


----------



## HONDO (May 4, 2008)

i vote rotkeil. great picture.


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

> here's another picture of my ambiguous severum


ambiguous my @#*! (rear end), that's a rotty.

Would love to see some good side on photo's as he looks like a good 'un.[/quote]


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Yeah, that new pic deffinately settles it with ... rottie.


----------

